# Help identify fenders



## RPower (Mar 17, 2022)

Greetings and thanks to anyone taking the time to look at these.  Got these fenders today, not realizing how narrow (1 3/4 inches) they are.  Pretty sure they were once nickel plated and the loop on the back fender looks like an Iver Johnson I am getting this week.  Anyway, I have a couple of builds going on, so placing them or passing them on would be great.  Thanks again!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 17, 2022)

Possibly Iver Johnson?


----------



## RPower (Mar 17, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> Possibly Iver Johnson?



Any idea what year or model they may have been used on?  Thanks!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 17, 2022)

I don't know, but I remember these just sold on eBay. I had them on my Watch List.


----------



## RPower (Mar 17, 2022)

Yes, that's where they came from.  They are really nice, just wondering if they are too narrow for a moto bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 17, 2022)

I'm thinking Iver as well. Maybe one of the Iver gurus will chime in. @Iverider @Handyman @Balloontyre


----------



## dasberger (Mar 17, 2022)

Don't think they're Iver. Looks like a  different profile and most of their fenders had an integrated reflector once they moved to 26".   Also, some of the early Iver fender braces are stamped Iver Johnson.  

Here you can see profile and reflector...  

Photo from Nostalgic.net


----------



## RPower (Mar 17, 2022)

Sorry, didn't specify that they are 28 inch.


----------



## dasberger (Mar 17, 2022)

Even in a 28" the profile isn't Iver.  Scroll down to Truss Bridge Roadster Model 87 (pg. 12) in the 28/29 catalog and it shows the fender profile.  









						1928/29 Iver Johnson Catalog
					

Big thanks to Dean (dfa242 on the cabe) for supplying the 1928 Catalog images! This particular catalog has pricing for 1929 leading me to believe that the 1929 offering differed very little or not at all so a pricing update was created instead of an entirely new catalog. 	 	Feel free to...




					www.flickr.com


----------



## RPower (Mar 17, 2022)

Cool - much appreciated but back to the drawing board!


----------



## mongeese (Mar 17, 2022)

To me - look to be much later fenders possibly into the 70’s with early braces.


----------



## dasberger (Mar 17, 2022)

Now looking closer at fenders/braces the rivets look new so plausible more modern fender with old braces


----------



## Mike Rosseau (Mar 17, 2022)

100% Iver Johnson. Made for the narrow 1-1/8" tires used on the Racer and Special Racer. These exact same fenders came on my Iver but I have the older wire braces.


----------



## dasberger (Mar 17, 2022)

Now I see catalog lists them under extras "Racer mudguards and braces of special light design" on page 22 on same catalog.  Thanks for clearing that up.  Didn't realize they were an option for the racers.  Pics?


----------



## Mike Rosseau (Mar 17, 2022)

dasberger said:


> Now I see catalog lists them under extras "Racer mudguards and braces of special light design" on page 22 on same catalog.  Thanks for clearing that up.  Didn't realize they were an option for the racers.  Pics?



Shown in the 1915 and 1916 catalogs. They were on my 1916. Sold the bike, still have the fenders.


----------



## dasberger (Mar 17, 2022)

No mention of a special racer fender in the 1916 catalog... As far as fenders listed in sundries I would expect they would be the same as the fenders that came on bike.  I thought the pre '21 over fenders were flat and they are wider than that.  Like these 1916 Truss


----------



## Handyman (Mar 18, 2022)

Does not look Iver to me.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## dasberger (Mar 18, 2022)

So does anyone know what the Special Racer fenders mentioned in the 28/29 catalog look like.  I guess they are narrower and have wire braces "lightweight" @Mike Rosseau could you post a pic or two of the fenders you have?  It's possible they were added to your bike at some point if yours was a teens.


----------



## RPower (Mar 18, 2022)

Looks like I can't use these at the moment.  If someone is interested, PM me and I'll let the go for what I paid for them.


----------



## Handyman (Mar 18, 2022)

I do understand that these optional "mudguards" were available on the Model 90 and probably to a lesser degree on the Model 90A.  Not sure if they were simply "rounded" or had somewhat of a different profile.   I believe the same fenders were used on the "Airlite" line but again not 100% sure.   Here is a pic (red bike) of what I believe to be an "Airlite" made to look like a racer (note painted head tube) which may have the same mudguards. The second pic (black bike)  is a model 90 Iver Johnson racing bike (note chrome headtube) with the optional mudguards.  It's a little difficult to make them out, but jut to show they were offered. Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Mike Rosseau (Mar 18, 2022)

dasberger said:


> So does anyone know what the Special Racer fenders mentioned in the 28/29 catalog look like.  I guess they are narrower and have wire braces "lightweight" @Mike Rosseau could you post a pic or two of the fenders you have?  It's possible they were added to your bike at some point if yours was a teens.



I bet your right. The bike mine came off of had other parts on it made clear up into the late 1930's. I do know the racers had a narrower fork and the frame stays where shorter so standard "28 fenders wouldn't fit.


----------



## Iverider (Mar 28, 2022)

Psssst.

I'd say these are likely the lightweight racer mud guards which would come on the Model 95D or could be added to a Model 90.
Not sure if the drop stand clip would have been on there from the factory though. Possibly an addition to fit to another bike?

1940 Brochure




1941 Brochure





Pics of actual bikes at this link:








						Iver Johnson Lightweight Touring Mens' & Ladies'
					

Long-time bicycle collectors will tell you that generally speaking, women tend to take better care of their bicycles than do men. Following the logic, when one finds a matching pair of vintage...



					www.dahlquistcycleworks.com


----------

